# Sub-Ohm Vaping ?



## shaunnadan (2/12/15)

*What is Sub-Ohm Vaping?*


The resistance of a coil — defined in ohms — expresses the amount of current that the coil restricts. Imagine a hose pipe filled with spirits pouring into a flaming barrel. Increased resistance on the hose pipe will result in less spirits "current" flowing through and getting to the barrel. Thus lowering the resistance of the coil increases the amount of wattage generated, making the coil hotter and allowing it to generate more vapor. 


A coil with a resistance under 1.0 ohms is considered “sub-ohm.”


In simple terms, sub-ohm vaping allows an e-cigarette to generate a higher wattage without increasing the voltage of the battery. 


*Is Sub-Ohm Vaping Dangerous?*


Sub-ohm vaping is not categorically dangerous, but it does pose certain risks that are less likely to be factors with standard e-cigarettes. A year ago sub-ohm vaping was reserved for the few that built on mechanical mods. There were no regulated mods that fired to sub-ohm levels and a mechanical mod poses risk of short-circuits, venting batteries that weren't rated for high discharge rates and general risks resulting in your house being burnt down. 


Then came the mods with the capability of firing sub-ohm coils! I remember my first being a Hana 30w. This opened new worlds of possibilities.


Now all regulated mods fire at sub-ohm levels and 90% of batteries are safe to fire most stock coils (like the kanger subtank) but when it comes to rebuildable coils that’s where things get a bit complicated.


*A Word About Battery Safety in Mods*


Batteries are so important to safety in sub-ohm vaping that they warrant a thread of their own. As such, when you enter into the world of sub-ohm vaping, it is extremely important that you understand the capabilities and limitations of your battery.


To maximize the safety of your sub-ohm vaping setup, its recommended to select a battery with the highest possible safe discharge limit (AMP rating) and using the highest possible coil resistance that still satisfies your needs for vapor production.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Flash696 (2/12/15)

Great post! Thx for posting this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (2/12/15)

Good read. Sub-ohm vaping with an RDA goes through a lot of bottles of juice but nothing beats the clouds and flavour is produces


----------



## shaunnadan (2/12/15)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Good read. Sub-ohm vaping with an RDA goes through a lot of bottles of juice but nothing beats the clouds and flavour is produces



I go through at least 20ml a day on my dripper. I love my high powered builds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (2/12/15)

That is a lot of juice lol... Ruthless juice with a sub-ohm build is heavan


----------



## BibbyBubbly (2/12/15)

Tha


shaunnadan said:


> *What is Sub-Ohm Vaping?*
> 
> 
> The resistance of a coil — defined in ohms — expresses the amount of current that the coil restricts. Imagine a hose pipe filled with spirits pouring into a flaming barrel. Increased resistance on the hose pipe will result in less spirits "current" flowing through and getting to the barrel. Thus lowering the resistance of the coil increases the amount of wattage generated, making the coil hotter and allowing it to generate more vapor.
> ...


 Thank you for taking the time to explain. I googled this last week but didnt understand a word of it. Great post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/15)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Good read. Sub-ohm vaping with an RDA goes through a lot of bottles of juice but nothing beats the clouds and flavour is produces



Welcome to the forum @BrizzyZA (VapeLife) 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-287#post-295758


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (4/1/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Good read. Sub-ohm vaping with an RDA goes through a lot of bottles of juice but nothing beats the clouds and flavour is produces


 The Bellus takes RDA's to the clouds with capacity to hold a proper amount of juice RDTA's are the future. RDA's and RTA's existing seperately are a thing of the past


----------

